# Who has stock(TWISTED MESSES CLONE



## kelly22 (22/2/16)

Hi guys im looking for the twisted messes clone from a jhb supplier if anyone kniws the price n which vendor

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

*Moved to the "who has stock?" section


----------



## zadiac (22/2/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/twisted-messes-black-with-gold-clone.html


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/2/16)

We have them at R300 each. Only available in store at this stage. Can ship if required


----------

